# Recommended Smart Security Camera at home



## Mitchie23 (Dec 21, 2019)

Hi There, been thinking about installing some Smart security camera in my home. I know security is not an issue where I live but I just wanna be better safe than sorry. A lot are appearing in Amazon and you don't know which one is better than the other. Blink, Arlo and Ring are ringing my bell so far. Some good reviews like the Wiredshopper (thewiredshopper.com/blink-xt-vs-arlo-pro2-vs-ring-spotlight-cam) recommend them as well. Any experience so far? :nerd:


----------



## ruthkingeux (Jul 21, 2020)

I would highly recommend you to buy fever detection cameras. First of all they are a new step in the security business and also many secured properties already bought them. First time I heard about them was when my friend bought them. My friend is a little bit obsessed with security if he could he would buy a satellite to check what is going on around his house. I thought I should buy them and my friend told me about this place called veritech-systems.com and I was very impressed when I got them. Finally I know who's dog is digging my yard. So if you want to feel safe don't think just order them.


----------



## SodaLuvyou (7 mo ago)

I understand your concern. I never cared about home safety until I had a baby. Things changed, and I realized that I had to take care and responsibility for the little person I brought into this dangerous world. I searched the internet for information and wanted to find some system worth investing in. My husband thought about it, too, and we decided to buy Vivint. I like it for its variety of features and especially the smart laser doorbell. If some stranger wants to break into our house, he can see it and know that all his actions will be recorded on the camera. Since installing this system, I have never once had to deal with any alarms.


----------

